# [Q] zip bootanim in linux?



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all..

I just created a rootzwiki bootanim but I can't seem to get it to work. I have my folder layout and desc.txt right, so I have to assume it's not zipped properly.

I read online I have to just "store" it in a zip, not compress... anyone know how to do this in Ubuntu linux?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

You could try taking a random bootanimation.zip, and just putting all you files into it.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya thats what i did when i made one awhile back. but atleast if not u could look at the layout of the boot anim.zip and make urs the same.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Kwes1020 (Jun 24, 2011)

"mcmillanje said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try.


I know on the vibrant different kernels support different kinds of files. Some take bootanimation.zip some are sanim.zip and some only support bootsamsung.qmg which is samsungs stock boot animation file that is compressed with qmage. Maybe try asking kernel devs for your device if they know anything about it.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Tanks for the reply... I ended up getting it working by using the $zip -Z store command.


----------

